# iPhone's for sale on craigslist



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

I did a quick search for "iphone" in the for sale section on craigslist Toronto. No surprise to the results, as there is a flood of pre-3G iPhone's available for sale. What did surprise me was the prices people are asking. Based on the ad's I looked at, most are priced $400 for a 4GB or 8GB version.

But my favorite ad is the guy posting to inform the public of today's news who do not follow Apple as closely as those if us here:
8G, Brand New iPhone


Cheers,


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

lyonsnet said:


> But my favorite ad is the guy posting to inform the public of today's news who do not follow Apple as closely as those if us here:
> 8G, Brand New iPhone


It's been flagged for removal and isn't available.

Lemme guess... it was someone pointing out how rediculous the prices were?

I also love how so many people are suddenly 'going away on vacation' and must absolutely get rid of them before they leave in a few days. 

'Cause, you know, those phones get lonely and die if you leave them at home for more than a week 

Holy cow! There be a lotta lotta iPhones for sale at now-rediculous prices in Vancouver!


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

Betty Woo said:


> It's been flagged for removal and isn't available.
> 
> Lemme guess... it was someone pointing out how rediculous the prices were?
> 
> ...


My favorite posting was still in my history. Here's the text:

8G, Brand New iPhone - $199
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-06-09, 4:53PM EDT


Notice a trend here? Do your research before buying from one of the idiots trying to offload their old iPhones/iPod Touches!

Apple Store (U.S.) - iPhone 3G

Canadian release: July 11.

Thank you.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

How does that make him an idiot?

$199 (no tax) is a pretty reasonable price considering the person won't have to sign a contract, can jailbreak the phone, can it comes with a dock.

An original iPhone is by no means a relic, if you have no intention of using the Rogers data it is pretty much the same as the new iPhone.

In fact, I am selling my 8Gb 1st gen iPhone in the classifieds of this site, not trying to rip anyone off, just seeing if there is anyone who might be interested.

Selling a 1st gen iPhone for $400 may be a rip-off but don't lump everyone into the same pile.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

lyonsnet isn't the author of the ad. He's just reprinting the text of the ad (that's been flagged and not available).

The ad title is to entice readers to the ad which proceeds to tell unsuspecting people that $199 iPhones are coming in July and to *know* that when they're reading the sudden influx of iPhone ads that are original or just below present price.


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry about that, my copy+paste didn't make which text was the ad (and like Betty points out, I am not the poster), so here it is again, this time in italic's:

_8G, Brand New iPhone - $199
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-06-09, 4:53PM EDT


Notice a trend here? Do your research before buying from one of the idiots trying to offload their old iPhones/iPod Touches!

Apple Store (U.S.) - iPhone 3G

Canadian release: July 11.

Thank you._

The purpose of the ad is to draw attention to Apple's offering of $199, it's not a real item for sale. I think the reference to idiot's is referring to those who are trying to these first gen for $400 and up. 

In my opinion, a first gen for $200 is a good deal, since the buyer would not be locked into a contract.


----------

